# Limited Breast Ultrasound



## klwilson (Oct 8, 2009)

My physician is requesting additional information on limited breast ultrasounds. I have explained the code 76645 is for breast ultrasound of one or both breasts. He feels that during specific focused procedures where they are only looking at a very specific limited portion of the breast that we should be billing something different. 

If I am incorrect in saying to bill the 76645 I would sure like to know. Please advise on this subject. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## sbetts (Oct 9, 2009)

*limited breast ultrasound*

Hi,

76645 is correct. If he feels it's a "limited" study, you could add modifier -52.

Shena Betts, CPC, RCC


----------

